
Are most business ideas accidental? - _davebennett
Who has purposely built something from the start with monetizing it in mind? It seems like all the information that I read about starting businesses happen accidentally. They were working on something and it happened to gain traction.
======
two_almonds
I see that kind of narrative very often as well, and maybe it's just because
that kind of story is more appealing to us in the audience. Regardless, not
all businesses are like that (and I would wager that most are not). For
example, I really enjoyed Sam Walton's autobiography. He started with a store,
and managed to keep expanding his business. Retail is as old as time, and
there was nothing "accidental" about Wal-Mart, just good business strategy and
a strong relationship with the customer. It's a great read, I cannot recommend
it enough.

------
segmondy
Most people Do you think people open restaurants, car dealerships, shops,
bakeries, hair salons without monetizing from the get go? I reckon 99% of
businesses out there making money started out with the clear intent of making
money.

------
cubecul
I would actually bet that you can take any tier 3 product that you can find
and make a better version of it (e.g., something like Wild Apricot[1], though
this Indie Hackers story got around to it[2]) with the deliberate intent to
make money off of it and you'd actually do quite well.

However, I personally experience doubt when I challenge myself to do this
because I don't have a personal attachment to the idea, which, added to the
arbitrary selection of the product to copy, leads to a "Well, why this one
specifically? Maybe wait around until I find a better one"

[1] [https://www.wildapricot.com](https://www.wildapricot.com) [2]
[https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/how-i-learned-to-
code...](https://www.indiehackers.com/interview/how-i-learned-to-code-quit-my-
job-and-bootstrapped-a-solution-3d2afa0b80)

------
diehunde
I don't think the business purpose is accidental, but the success (for crazy
successful companies) is actually accidental.

------
quickthrower2
I think the initial inspiration might be accidental. E.g. you work at a place,
spot a problem then turn solving that problem into a business.

But once you decide to start a business, there has to be a money making plan
from the start. Even if that money is further down the road because of initial
R&D efforts.

------
sharadov
I think its more along the lines of you start with " a business idea" and
pivot along the way to find "the right business" which works. When you start a
business it puts you in an ecosystem of like-minded folks. A lot of times
those folks give you ideas.

------
cfarm
Accidental is the wrong word. Usually it's very clear you can identify a
problem, but it's rarely the case the way you first solve the problem is what
people want. You eventually iterate to something that is.

------
krm01
It's more of an evolution usually. A combination of external influences,
bouncing around and form ideas that may or may not be solutions to actual
problems.

------
ziari
It might seem that way, but it's probably due to selection bias in the media.
Normal business ideas don't generate interesting headlines.

